

Higher Ed Bubble Dwarfs Housing Bubble - cwan
http://taxprof.typepad.com/taxprof_blog/2010/09/high-ed-bubble-.html

======
noelchurchill
I can't sell someone my education like I could sell them my house. There will
not be a flood of unsold diplomas hitting the market. There aren't secondary
markets, CDOs, and all sorts of other investment instruments tied to the value
of my education, like there is to the value of my mortgage.

I understand the rate of increase in education costs has outpaced housing
costs, and there most certainly is a bubble in higher education, but I don't
think it will have the same negative ramifications on our economy like what is
happening with the real estate market collapse.

